# Heyoo from Minnesota!



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yup, I come from the land of the ice and snow. Brownie points to whoever got that reference right away. I'm a fairly young fellow from the southeastern part of the state, but I have to take an hour long ride to get to my home mountain in the town of Welch, the hill's name being Welch Village. I've been snowboarding there for 4 years now, finally getting rid of my chickeney attitude and bombing stuff with a newly acquired Burton Custom Smalls 145 Wide. Love that board to death I tell you. I'm like the one person in my circle of friends who wants it to snow, make that my family as well. I love the cold and the snow, but ice, well, I have a very tense relationship with that slippery broad named Ice. (Uncontrollable laughing) Oh, geez I crack myself up. I go about every Friday in January and February each year, with some other trips in between. If you're gonna be at Welch this coming Friday in fact, maybe I'll see ya in the terrain park. Easy way to recognize me, green board, tan pants, and either a grey Burton sweatshirt or Burton TWC coat in red & blue, helmeted, goggled, and an American flag bandanna covering everything but my nose. I'm pretty hard to miss actually. Hope to see some of y'all there!


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome! I lived in Fargo/Moorhead for 22 of my 23 years of living! (I'm sure you know where that's at). Moved to WV. Movin back in the summer!


----------

